# Bakit lagi na lang akong (ichapwera/echapwera)?



## alkor

Hi! Can somebody please tell me what ichapwera means? Also, what is the accepted spelling ? When googled, it seems that the spelling can be altered to echapwera or even echapuera. Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

_*Echapwera *_means _to be excluded, blackballed, ostracized or ejected from a group or disallowed from doing something. _Your text "Bakit lagi na lang akong echapwera?" means _Why am I always  excluded (from the group)? -- _indicating perhaps that this person is routinely not invited to parties or not kept informed of the latest news relevant to the family or group of (supposed) friends, etc.


----------



## 082486

I agree with Dotterkat, echapwera is like you don't belong and they're not minding you.


----------



## mataripis

echapwera= Di pansin / di tanggap


----------



## latchiloya

or as simple as* "not to be cared for"*_​^^_


----------

